# Correct seat for a 1967 Schwinn Ramshorn?



## popmachines (Sep 1, 2014)

I need to know what the correct seat is for a March 1967  Schwinn Ramshorn Stingray .  Is it the Silver Glow or the Tufted Silver Glow?


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 1, 2014)

popmachines said:


> I need to know what the correct seat is for a March 1967  Schwinn Ramshorn Stingray .  Is it the Silver Glow or the Tufted Silver Glow?



 There are two on ebay right now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-Schwin...355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4626c09673


Banana-Seat-Fits-1967-Stingrays-/301297866355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4626c09673

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SCH...978?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233f9c3c22

    Lee


----------



## stoney (Sep 1, 2014)

popmachines said:


> I need to know what the correct seat is for a March 1967  Schwinn Ramshorn Stingray .  Is it the Silver Glow or the Tufted Silver Glow?




Tufted silver glow


----------

